# Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?​*
Vor ca. 30 Jahren begann die Freilaufrolle sich als Standard in der modernen Karpfenangelei zu etablieren.

Ursprünglich wurden Freilaufrollen zum leichteren Meeresangeln mit Naturködern entwickelt. 

Über den Freilauf-Mechanismus kann man einem beißenden Fisch ganz einfach und kontrolliert etwas Schnur geben, so wie das auch mit der Multirolle funktioniert.

Daher stammt übrigens auch der Name " Bait - Runner ".

Soweit zur Geschichte der Freilaufrolle/Bait - Runner" - Rolle.  

Wenn im Forum nach Rollen zum Karpfenangeln gefragt wird, gibt es aber auch immer einige Boardies, die dazu raten auch Modelle ohne Freilauf ins Auge zu fassen.

Wir wollen daher in dieser Umfrage ganz einfach mal wissen:
*
Benutzt ihr zum Karpfenangeln eine Freilaufrolle?*


JA
NEIN
Teils/Teils

P.S.
Auch ich selbst dachte lange, dass eine Freilaufrolle zwingend zum modernen Karpfenangeln gehört. 
Das erste Mal Gedanken über das Thema machte ich mir, als mir Benni Gründer bei einem Videodreh mal ganz locker erzählte dass er keine Freilaufrollen einsetzt.

Und mich damit zugegeben doch sehr überraschte. 

Hier zu sehen, ab Minute 4: 

 [youtube1]pUiNQTql4c0[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUiNQTql4c0


Nun aber abstimmen!

Benutzt ihr zum Karpfenangeln eine Freilaufrolle?

JA
NEIN
Teils/Teils


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Keine Schaltflächen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Das Thema wird erst freigeschlatet, dann kann ich erst die Umfragpunkte erstellen - jetzt da ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Aus dem Thread heraus:
Baitrunner oder nicht?
kam die Idee zur Umfrage, die ich gerne umgesetzt habe.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich komme immer mehr weg vom Freilauf beim Karpfenangeln. 

Als leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer bin ich mit dem schnellen Umgang mit Kopfbremse intuitiv vertraut - entsprechend einfach gestaltet sich das für mich auch beim Karpfenangeln. Ich sehe im Freilaufsystem daher keinen wesentlichen Vorteil. 

Was ich an Rollen ohne Freilauf besser finde ist, dass die Auswahl an möglichen Modellen einfach unendlich ist wenn man sich nicht mehr auf den Freilauf beschränkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Und das alte Thema Front/Heckbremse, da die meisten Freiläufer ja immer noch Heckbremser sind, oder?


----------



## Damyl (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Karpfenangeln ?
Nur Angeln mit Festblei ? Oder zählt z.B. Posen, Feeder auch dazu ?


----------



## Damyl (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das alte Thema Front/Heckbremse, da die meisten Freiläufer ja immer noch Heckbremser sind, oder?


Nö :q
Genau umgekehrt....
Die meisten sind Frontbremse......der Freilauf ist hinten.


----------



## Ørret (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich fische allgemein viel mit Freilaufrollen, beim Feedern, auf Zander und Aal und eben auch beim Karpfenangeln.
Ich benutze den Freilauf dann zwar nicht immer, habe aber jederzeit die Möglichkeit in zu nutzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Nö :q
> Genau umgekehrt....
> Die meisten sind Frontbremse......der Freilauf ist hinten.



äääch - joh, wieder verkehrt herum geschrieben..DANKE!!!

Der Spinnangler in mir..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Was meinst du eigentlich mit Karpfenangeln ?
> Nur Angeln mit Festblei ? Oder zählt z.B. Posen, Feeder auch dazu ?



Schon das "klassisch/moderne" Festbleiangeln.


----------



## Moringotho (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

sers,

ich nutze immer freilaufrollen beim karpfenangeln.
ist aus meiner sicht einfach praktisch.

und ja meine sind heckbremsler, aber so oft brauch ich die beim karfenangeln ja eh net. maximal einmal kurz vor keschern nochmal etwas lockern...

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Thorsten1953 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hallo. 

Beim nachtangeln ist der Freilauf für mich unverzichtbar. Ich brauch immer ein paar Sekunden, bis ich aus dem Bett komme 

Tagsüber mache ich selten den Freilauf rein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

also teils-teils eigentlich, wenn man Freilaufrollen dran haben, aber Freilauf nicht benutzen (tagsüber) so sehen will ;-))


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hallo,

beim Grundangeln immer Freilauf, einzige Ausnahme fischen mit der Pin.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Menni (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Mit Festblei immer Freilauf. Vorteile: vermeide Unruhe am Futterplatz und der gehakte Fisch schwimmt schnell weg vom Uferkratsch wie Schilf usw. Kann auch fehl schlagen und der Karpfen schlägt neben dir in´s Gestrüpp - Pech! Gekeschert wird abseits. Angle zu 99% vor den Füßen mit lautlosem Pendelwurf. Menni (Gelgenheitskarpfenangler)


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Der sogenannte "Frei"lauf ist doch nichts anderes als eine zusätzliche Bremse.
Frei läuft da gar nichts, ein Restwiderstand muß sein, sonst gibt es Schnursalat.
Das Gleiche kann ich über die Bremse erreichen.
Und wenn ich ohne Selbsthakmethode fische klappe ich den Bügel um für den echten freien Lauf.


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hab, ausser an der Spinne, nur Freilaufrollen.
Beim drillen hab ich den bisher aber noch nie genutzt.
#c gar nicht auf die Idee dazu gekommen, muss einem erst ein eigentlich Spinnangler hier sagen. |bigeyes


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

gezielt auf karpfen gehe ich nicht. es gibt aber immer beifänge auf grund, teils auch kapitale. daher stellt für mich der freilauf einen weiteren sicherheitsaspekt dar, der sich schon so manches mal als nützlich erwiesen hat.
ausnahme: wenn ich meine feeder mit einfacher grundmontage direkt vor mich stelle. dann benutze ich den freilauf der rolle nicht.
ich kenne aber auch angler, die ignorieren jeden biss, bis nicht der freilauf losgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich hätte die Zahl der nur Freilaufangler deutlich höher eingeschätzt, als sich das bis jetzt darstellt - immer wieder spannend


----------



## fischbär (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Erstmal danke für Deine Umfrage!
Das man eine Art von Freilauf bei vielen Angelarten braucht, ist ja klar. Aber eigentlich ist ja das Interessante, dass man diesen auch durch eine lockere Bremse erreichen kann. Die zweite Heckbremse aka Freilauf macht ja auch nix anderes.
Der große Unterschied ist, dass man mit Freilauf sofort anschlagen kann, nachdem man ihn umgeklappt hat, und nicht an Bremsen herumfummeln muss.
Meine persönliche Frage rührt ein Bisschen daher, dass ich den Freilauf schon praktisch finde, es aber auch Nachteile gibt:

-Anschlagen und vergessen den Freilauf zu deaktivieren führt im kritischsten Moment zu bösem Schnursalat (schon passiert).

- Der Freilauf führt zu Unachtsamkeit gegenüber der Kopfbremse. Irgendwann mal zu fest gedreht, vergessen, Fisch verloren (schon passiert).

- Der Freilauf macht die Rolle schwerer und fehleranfälliger.

- Die Vielfalt an Rollen sinkt. Ohne Freilauf gibt es dutzende Modelle, mit Freilauf ist die Auswahl begrenzt und Salzwasserrollen gibt es fast gar nicht. D.h. man muss am Ende mehr Rollen kaufen.

Die Alternative zum Freilauf ist ja, die Kopfbremse einfach locker zu drehen, beim Anschlag die Spule mit einer Hand zu halten und sie danach fix zu schließen.
Angelt jemand von Euch so?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Bei Selbsthakmontagen brauchste ja nicht komplett aufdrehen - wenn der Fisch durchgeht, sollte er ja schon hängen.
Da brauchste den Freilauf ja eigentlich gerade nicht nicht.

Nur Bremse nicht ganz zuknallen - oder seh ich das falsch (kein Carp Hunter!)


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Alternative zum Freilauf ist ja, die Kopfbremse einfach locker zu drehen, beim Anschlag die Spule mit einer Hand zu halten und sie danach fix zu schließen.
> Angelt jemand von Euch so?



Jo, schon gemacht und klappt  gut aber es ist nicht immer leicht, dann die richtige Bremseinstellung für den drill zu finden; da ist eine freilaufrolle einfach komfortabler


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Beim Karpfenfischen immer mit Freilauf. 
Ist einfach eine praktische Sache. 
Falls meine US mal aushauchen sollten , könnte ich mir einen Umstieg auf Quickdrag vorstellen.


----------



## Menni (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Der sogenannte "Frei"lauf ist doch nichts anderes als eine zusätzliche Bremse.
> Frei läuft da gar nichts, ein Restwiderstand muß sein, sonst gibt es Schnursalat.
> Das Gleiche kann ich über die Bremse erreichen.
> Und wenn ich ohne Selbsthakmethode fische klappe ich den Bügel um für den echten freien Lauf.


Nee, dem ist nicht so! Das ist Zweierlei, getrennt zu betrachten und nutzen. Die Bremskraft wird voreingestellt, damit die Schnur nicht reißen kann bzw. der Haken nicht ausschlitzt. Daran wird später nicht  rumgefummelt und ständig neu eingestellt. Sobald der Freilau deaktiviert, beginnt der normale Drill mit dieser Voreinstellung! Der Freilauf, ist der Widerstand von ganz fein bis stramm (Stillwasser /Fluß) für die Zeit bis zum Anbiss. Selbst für Zander nutzbar. Da zeigt sich der Unterschied von Profirolle zu Billigteil. Und Logo, hat der einen einstellbaren Restwiderstand. Wer das einmal richtig für sich nutzt, wird das beim Ansitzangeln sehr schätzen.


----------



## thanatos (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

ja man kauft jedes neue Digsda ,ja der Freilauf hat schon so seine Vorteile aber man brauch ihn nicht unbedingt .
 Angeln und angeln sind ja heute auch schon zwei verschiedene Schuhe - das aktive auswerfen, warten ,beobachten und anhauen oder auslegen 
 grillen ,tickern ,pennen und wenn ´s piept lostürmen und den in die Falle gegangenen Fisch drillen ----
 da ich eher zur ersteren Sorte gehöre aber beides schon gemacht habe klicke ich mal das erste an denn solange ich meine Freilaufrolle habe benutze ich sie auch  zum Karpfen -angeln


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi!
Beim angeln versuche ich mich, mit wechselndem Erfolg, an das KISS Prinzip zu halten;Keep It Simpel Stupid.
Da Rollen relativ störanfällig sind, möchte ich da keine unnötigen Komplikationen.. .
Petri


----------



## Trollwut (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Nie wieder Freilaufrollen!
Was nich dran os geht nicht kaputt und bringt keine unnötigen Komplikationen.
Außerdem sollte sowieso die Bremse im Drill korrigiert werden. Je weiter der Fisch weg ist, desto härter kann ich die Bremse einstellen. Die Schnur dehnt sich ja und puffert dadurch. Je näher ich den Fisch am Ufer hab, desto mehr verkleinert sich natürlich die Schnurpufferzone, man sollte also zumindest bei Mono die Bremse leichter einstellen - schon allein um bei nem Aussteiger im Nahbereich nicht die Montage ins Gesicht zu kriegen.


----------



## thanatos (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

stimme Trollwut zu - meine Freilaufrolle ist schon die zweite die erste 
 hat nach ca 20 Karpfen zwischen 17 und 22 Pfund ihren Geist aufgegeben
 war noch in der Garantiezeit ( war 1992) der Ersatz hat nun schon 14 Karpfen gedrillt ( wie man sich doch ändert )ersetzen werde ich sie nicht mehr,ich angle gern mit Multirollen von Abu haben ja auch so was wie Freilauf


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Moin moin ,

 Es gibt keinen Grund es sich beim Angeln unbequem zu machen.
 Freilauf ist für mich die bequemste und auch die sicherste Variante beim Karpfenangeln.
 Mitlerweile ist diese Technik so ausgereift  , die Rollen so robust - das Ausfälle extrem selten geworden sind. Ich selber habe in 25 Jahre noch NIE einen kaputten Freilauf gehabt.
 Klar , es gibt immer jemanden der damit nicht klar kommt , immer jemanden der mit seinen Rollen nur Pech hat. Oder auch jemanden der diese Rollen einfach nicht mag.. Jeder hat ebenso seine ganz pers. Befindlichkeiten...


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi, ich war ursprünglich totaler Anhänger von Freilaufrollen, und habe die meiste Zeit so gefischt. Ich sehe bei den meisten Freilaufrollen jedoch den Nachteil, dass sich der Freilauf nicht fest genug einstellen lässt.
Der letzte Satz Rollen den ich zum Karpfenfischen gekauft habe ist allerdings ohne Freilauf, in erster Linie habe ich die Rollen wegen ihrem P-L-Verhältnis und der Schnurfassung gekauft, Gewicht war auch nicht ganz unwichtig, da sie auf ganz leichte Ruten sollten. Umgewöhnung war kein Problem, da eigentlich alle meiner Kollegen ohne Freilauf fischen und wir uns beim Drillen immer abwechseln.
Es ist und bleibt einfach Geschmacksache.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den meisten Freilaufrollen jedoch den Nachteil, dass sich der Freilauf nicht fest genug einstellen lässt.



Wozu willste denn den Freilauf so zukrachen?


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Am liebsten sind mir mittlerweile Rollen mit einer Quick Drag beim Ansitzangeln. Hier können keine seltener benützten Teile versagen, weil das Prinzip einer QD genau darauf beruht, bestimmte Teile in einer Frontbremse erst gar nicht zu verbauen. Weniger ist hier am meisten!

Die "schnelle Bremse" ersetzt den Freilauf perfekt.


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi, jeder Meter Schnur im Wasser bringt den Fisch näher an potentielle Hindernisse. Also gibt es von mir so wenig Schnnur wie möglich.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Beim Karpfenangeln mit der Festbleimontage fische ich eigentlich nur Freilaufrollen und zwar seit es diese gibt und möchte sie nicht missen.
Mir ist es auch bis dato noch nicht gelungen, den Freilauf kaputt zu bekommen, meine ersten beiden habe ich sicher gut 20 Jahre verwendet, meine jetzigen, zwei Shimano OC6000, fische ich nun das 3 Jahr und habe damit sicher schon an die 100 Karpfen gefangen, davon 7 über 20Kg, dazu mehrere Welse als Beifang und die laufen immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
Also von mir ein fettes Plus für Freilaufrollen, warum soll ich nach den Biss anfangen, an der Bremse rumzufummeln, wenns auch einfacher geht.
TL
johannes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, jeder Meter Schnur im Wasser bringt den Fisch näher an potentielle Hindernisse. Also gibt es von mir so wenig Schnnur wie möglich.#6
> 
> Grüße JK


Die Einstellung kenn ich und teile sie eigentlich..

Habe aber mit Karpfenangeln zu wenig Erfahrung..

Mich hat schon gewundert (Video), als ich mitbekommen habe, dass Benni zum Karpfenangeln KEINE Freilaufrollen nimmt...

Gründe (für beide Seiten) wie sie hier kommen, find ich spannend.. 

Nachvollziehen kann ich viele (beider Seiten) ....

Machts nicht einfacher - gut, dass ich Spinner bin ;-)


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Machts nicht einfacher - gut, dass ich Spinner bin ;-)



Irgendwann, wenn du noch älter bist und nen Tennisarm vom vielen werfen hast, ändert sich das vielleicht. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

grade schon immer am überlegen.

;-))

Aber nicht Richtung Freilauf - eher Pose und Picker...

Langgeteilte Teleskopruten


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Moin moin,


Andal schrieb:


> Am liebsten sind mir mittlerweile Rollen mit einer Quick Drag beim Ansitzangeln.
> 
> Die "schnelle Bremse" ersetzt den Freilauf perfekt.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch mal..

Also fette DAIWA's mit QD an die Stöcker geschraubt..

War und ist mir  viel zu umständlich = immer erst der Griff zum Spulenkopp.  EINE Saison probiert - ne nicht mein Ding .. Daher die Rollen zum sehr guten Kurs verkauft und zurück zum Freilauf..


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich war ursprünglich totaler Anhänger von Freilaufrollen, und habe die meiste Zeit so gefischt. Ich sehe bei den meisten Freilaufrollen jedoch den Nachteil, dass sich der Freilauf nicht fest genug einstellen lässt.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Da stellt sich bei mir ebenfalls die Frage bei welcher Situation der Karpfenangelei stellt man den Freilauf dermaßen fest zu ;+


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Immer


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ne , sach ma .........

Mit dem Argument biste ja nicht allein .. nur ne pausible Erklärung - also eine nachvollziehbare hat mir noch keiner sagen können..


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, jeder Meter Schnur im Wasser bringt den Fisch näher an potentielle Hindernisse. Also gibt es von mir so wenig Schnnur wie möglich.#6
> 
> Grüße JK



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Edit: Wenn es stramm genug ist zwingt man den Fisch damit zudem vom Grund weg und die Gefahr, dass er die Schnur irgendwo aufscheuert sinkt.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ok beim h&h bleibt der Freilauf bei mir  generell ausgeschaltet.

Aber Freilauf = ein und selbiger stramm zu .. den bewegt doch kein Karpfen mehr .. Eher reißt der das Pod um oder die Rute ( wenn nicht gesichert )


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ja, stabiler Aufbau ist natürlich Voraussetzung (auch immer#6), daran sollte man nicht sparen. Und nein, nicht hook and hold - mache ich nicht. Aber ich verschenke eben auch keine Schnur.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

ok ok ..

Aber , du schreibst das du den Freilauf nicht fest genug schließen kannst. Also wenn Freilauf ganz geschlossen ist . dreht der sich immer noch so das Schnur freigegeben wird?? ..
Genau DAS kann ich nicht nachvollziehen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Soll doch jeder so machen wie man es kennt, oder wie man es mag, oder wie man es gelernt hat, oder welche Erfahrung man gemacht hat....

Ich möchte Freilauf nicht missen.


----------



## Moringotho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für Deine Umfrage!
> Das man eine Art von Freilauf bei vielen Angelarten braucht, ist ja klar. Aber eigentlich ist ja das Interessante, dass man diesen auch durch eine lockere Bremse erreichen kann. Die zweite Heckbremse aka Freilauf macht ja auch nix anderes.
> Der große Unterschied ist, dass man mit Freilauf sofort anschlagen kann, nachdem man ihn umgeklappt hat, und nicht an Bremsen herumfummeln muss.
> Meine persönliche Frage rührt ein Bisschen daher, dass ich den Freilauf schon praktisch finde, es aber auch Nachteile gibt:
> ...


 
   -- siehe oben sollte man immer machen 
   wenn man anschlagen muss.


das ist aber halt meine meinung. sicher denken einige anders aber ich möchte meine freiläufer nicht hergeben.
und wie gesagt defekte am freilauf hatte ich noch keinen.
bremsscheiben, zahnräder, getriebe oder mal ne feder am bügel.
aber freilauf funzt selbst bei meinen "ausschlachtmodellen" vom flohmarkt immer.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

@Gunnar
Den Punkt Bequemlichkeit lasse ich absolut gelten. 
Es ist schon angenehm, wenn die Einstellungen Freilauf und Bremse "ready to use" sind und man sich aufs Drillen an sich konzentrieren kann. 

Für mich ist es aber auch überhaupt kein Problem mit einer gewöhnlichen Stationärrolle mit Kopfbremse zu angeln. Ich bin das so gewohnt damit umzugehen - geht alles automatisch. 

Ich fische z.T. sogar gemischt, also eine Rute mit Freilauf, die andere dann ohne. Da muss man zwar, wenn man gerade aus dem Tiefschlaf gerissen wird vllt. mal etwas genauer aufpassen welche Combo man in die Hand nimmt, aber geht auch problemlos. 

Meine Nicht-Freilauf Karpfenrollen sind auch gleichzeitig meine Ersatz-Pilkrollen für Norwegen. Dank Ersatzspulen ist das wirklich praktisch. Das möchte ich den Freilaufrollen nicht zumuten - obwohl die ja ursprünglich eben mal fürs Meeresangeln erfunden wurden um kontrollitert 2-3 Meter Schnur geben zu können (Bügel aufmachen zum Schnur geben ist beim Meeresangeln immer etwas doof)


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi Franz,

Die ersten Jahre hatte ich keine Freilaufrollen. Klappte sehr gut . Aber einmal eine Freilaufrolle in der Hand und ich wollte nie wieder was anderes.. 

In Norge hatte ich für die Pilke und leichte Schlepprute ebenfalls Freilauf. Machte sich prima ... Komischerweise hatte die Multirolle , extra Seewasserfest , bald den Geist aufgegeben.. Die Freilaufrollen hingegen hatte das Seewasser nichts ausgemacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Dass sieht man eines wieder:
Wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen und Vorlieben in der Praxis sind - gut, dass es viele Varianten zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## wertfreund (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Nein keine Freilauf-Rollen!

Erstens zusätzliche Mechanik die "abstinken" sprich kaputt gehen kann zweitens verwende ich wenn Karpfen ohnehin Durchlaufmontagen so dass der Karpfen ohnehin erst in den Schnurbauch abzieht bevor er sich selbst hakt dabei helfen etwas stärker verschränkte Kreishaken enorm gut zum sebsthaken.

letztlich habe ich an jeder meiner Steckruten einen Silikon-O-Ring um die Schnur mit offenem Bügel bei starker Strömung oder Wind dort einzuklemmen, was weit geringeren Widerstand bedeutet.

Meine Eine Freilauf-Rolle hat ein Doppeltes Brems-System maindrag ->upfront in der Spule freedrag als Hecksystem im Getriebegehäuse.

Im Drill klappt die Freilaufbremse m.E. gar nicht da beim kleinsten Kurbeldreher ja die Maindrag reinspringt


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich hab noch nie ne kaputte Mechanik gehabt und 0-Ring und geringerer Widerstand lasse ich bei guten Freilaufrollen nicht gelten. Die ziehen ab wie mit Butter geschmiert.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Bei mir kommen Freilaufrollen nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln zum Einsatz, sondern auch auf Aal und Zander. Für diese Fälle sind es alte Balzer-Rollen, die zwar eine furchtbar schlecht einstellbare Frontbremse haben (spielt auf Aal/Zander keine Rolle), wo aber der Freilauf sehr weich ist. Hab damit nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen Freilaufrollen nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln zum Einsatz, sondern auch auf Aal und Zander. Für diese Fälle sind es alte Balzer-Rollen, die zwar eine furchtbar schlecht einstellbare Frontbremse haben (spielt auf Aal/Zander keine Rolle), wo aber der Freilauf sehr weich ist. Hab damit nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Wir hatten das Thema schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle:
Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein dass ein "butterweicher Freilauf" also mit möglichst geringem Anlaufwiderstand eher bei den günstigen Freilaufrollen zu finden ist. 

Bei mir ist es eine uralte, damals recht günstige Abu Cardinal Freilaufrolle die diese Voraussetzung am besten erfüllt. 

Meine Shimano Baitrunner bzw. Thunnus sind für diese Art der Angelei absolut unbrauchbar. 

Die Leichtgängigkeit des Freilaufs scheint also nicht unbedingt ein herausragendes Qualitätsmerkmal von guten Freilaufrollen zu sein!?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle:
> Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein dass ein "butterweicher Freilauf" also mit möglichst geringem Anlaufwiderstand eher bei den günstigen Freilaufrollen zu finden ist.



Ich denke, dass die heute verkauften Balzer MK Adventure-Rollen (https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-rolle-mk-adventure-br) die gleiche Freilaufmechanik verbaut haben wie die von mir verwendeten Modelle. Die werben ja auch mit dem sehr weichen Freilauf.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein dass ein "butterweicher Freilauf" also mit möglichst geringem Anlaufwiderstand eher bei den günstigen Freilaufrollen zu finden ist.


Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. 
Allerdings muss ich einräumen das meine Freilaufrollen bis auf eine alle schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben. 
Made in Japan und nicht in Malaysia :q


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich angle fast nur mit Freilaufrollen, allerdings schon vergleichsweise sehr alte Rollen
- Shimano Baitrunner GTE 6010 mit 8010 Spulen als klassische Rolle nur mit Heckbremse für das feinere Karpfenangeln und zum Grundangeln auf Zander
- Shimano Baitrunner LC als Hybrid, Kopfbremse und Baitrunner, zum schweren Karpfenangeln auf größere Entfernung und zum winterlichen Hechtangeln mit Naturködern ( Hering, Makrele)
Beide Rollen entstammen noch der ersten Generation, also mehr als 10 Jahre alt, das einzigste Ersatzteil was ich bisher brauchte waren neue Spulen mit Abwurfkante für die 6010.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Moin moin ,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen Freilaufrollen nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln zum Einsatz, sondern auch auf Aal und Zander. Für diese Fälle sind es alte Balzer-Rollen, die zwar eine furchtbar schlecht einstellbare Frontbremse haben (spielt auf Aal/Zander keine Rolle), wo aber der Freilauf sehr weich ist. Hab damit nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



DA habe ICH nun wieder eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit Freilaufrollen von Kormoran in Gebrauch.
Obwohl der Freilauf butterweich war , war die Rate an Fehlbisse  höher aus bei "freier" Schnur. Den Freilauf habe ich dann nur an Flüssen genutzt. Dort erfolgten die Bisse heftiger - der Freilauf hat den Fischen nicht gestört.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sieht man eines wieder:
> Wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen und Vorlieben in der Praxis sind - gut, dass es viele Varianten zu kaufen gibt.



Und dann kommt ein "Anfänger" und möchte beraten werden ob Freilauf oder ehr nicht.|kopfkrat
Wenn wir dann mit unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen u. pers. Vorlieben kommen ist die Verwirrung perfekt.:c


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich habe meine Karpfenruten mittlerweile alle auf Rollen ohne Freilauf umgestellt und find es genauso bequem wie mit. Momentan benutze ich eine Quick 2002 und eine Quick 2000 an meinem Ruten, später werden die durch neu aufgebaute Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2220I ersetzt werden. 

Mal eine ehrlich Frage an alle Karpfenfischer:
Was bringt eine Freilaufrolle wenn man mit Festbleimontagen fischt? 
Im Grunde wird der Schnurabzug doch sowieso immer neu eingestellt nach dem ablegen der Montage. Im Drill wird im Normalfall der Freilauf ja nicht benutzt sondern eher die Front bzw Heckbremse.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mal eine ehrlich Frage an alle Karpfenfischer:
> Was bringt eine Freilaufrolle wenn man mit Festbleimontagen fischt?
> Im Grunde wird der Schnurabzug doch sowieso immer neu eingestellt nach dem ablegen der Montage.



Ne wieso,der Freilauf wird einmal eingestellt und gut ist.
Freilauf deswegen ,weil der Fisch je nach Situation ungehindert abziehen kann mal sehr leicht und manchmal auch schwer .
Außerdem muss ich nicht an der eigentlichen Bremse rumfingern .

Die fasse ich erst an wenn der Fisch nah am Ufer ist.
Geht aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle:
> Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein dass ein "butterweicher Freilauf" also mit möglichst geringem Anlaufwiderstand eher bei den günstigen Freilaufrollen zu finden ist.
> 
> Bei mir ist es eine uralte, damals recht günstige Abu Cardinal Freilaufrolle die diese Voraussetzung am besten erfüllt.
> ...



Beim Karpfenangeln ist ein sehr fein einstellbarer Freilauf auch eigentlich überflüssig...das Schweinchen rennt doch eh meist los wie nix Gutes, egal ob mit 3oz oder 10oz Blei im Schlepptau.
Daher switchen auch immer mehr Carphunter auf normale Rollen um, weil der Freilauf ansich eigentlich keinen direkten Vorteil bringt. QD-Bremse funktioniert genauso.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Es ist schon spannend wieder. Ich hätte (als nicht Karpfenangler) geschätzt, dass der Anteil der Freilaufrollenangler höher wäre... 

Wieder was gelernt..


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Naja 80% nutzen zumindest gelegentlich Fteilaufrollen... genau so hab ich es erwartet :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

so gesehen haste auch recht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Da ich Karpfen meist mit der Bolo fange nutze ich natürlich keine Freilaufrollen. Ob das modern ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Schönen guten Abend ,


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Beim Karpfenangeln ist ein sehr fein einstellbarer Freilauf auch eigentlich überflüssig...das Schweinchen rennt doch eh meist los wie nix Gutes, egal ob mit 3oz oder 10oz Blei im Schlepptau.
> 
> Eben nicht! völlig unabhängig von der Fischgröße ....... Der Run ist sehr sehr unterschiedlich von zaghaft bis Vollgas ist alles drinn. Einzig an Flüssen ist der Run in der Masse = Vollgas.
> Zudem kann ich so auch noch einstellen mit welcher Leichtigkeit der Fisch ziehen soll. Zb wenn der Schnurverlauf von der Rute ausgesehen ums Ecks geht wird der Freilauf meistes sehr leicht eingestellt, Angel ich vor Hindernissen in der h&h Variante soll der Fisch nur schwer oder garnicht Schnur abziehen.
> ...


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Also jedem sein Gschmäggle....aber 21% sind nicht das Volk. :q


----------



## Patrick333 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

@Gunnar.

Ich geb jkc da 100% Recht. Selbst meine US Baitrunner 6500 kriegt mit der kleineren Freilaufbremse die ja da unten ist nicht so eine harte Einstellung wie es doch noch möglich und besser wäre und die Rute bleibt trotzdem 100% auf dem Pod.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi Patrick,

Soll heißen das wenn der Freilauf max zugedreht ist - der Fisch es immer noch schafft Schnur zu nehmen??


----------



## jkc (2. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hi, bei den meisten Rollen ja. Ich meine bei meinen Infinitys lag die maximale Bremskraft des Freilaufs unter linearem Abzug bei ca. 250g (ja, ich weiß Gewicht ist nicht gleich Kraft und so), nach Umbau kam ich auf bis zu 700g, selbst dabei läuft noch Schnur von der Rolle, manchmal aber nur 3m oder so.|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht32 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Hallo,
Freilaufrollen sind einfach super praktisch! Ob beim Feedern, mit der Pose oder auf Hecht. Egal. Ich muss die Schnur nicht irgendwo einklemmen und brauch nicht ununterbrochen aufpassen. 
Beim angeln mit Festblei brauch ich Freilaufrollen am wenigsten. Ein kurzer dreh und die Bremse ist zu. 
Zu dem oft gebrachten Argument der Haltbarkeit: ich benutze meine  US Baitrunner seit sie  auf dem Markt sind und das ist schon sehr lange. Noch nie! hatte ich Probleme. 
Zwei mal kaufte ich günstige " Markenrollen"  - Die lagen sehr schnell im Keller rum. 
Wer Qualität und ev. gutes bzw. schlankes Design haben möchte muss immer etwas mehr ausgeben. Egal ob Freilauf oder nicht.


----------



## snorreausflake (2. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist schon spannend wieder. Ich hätte (als nicht Karpfenangler) geschätzt, dass der Anteil der Freilaufrollenangler höher wäre...
> 
> Wieder was gelernt..


Ich hatte in meinen letzten Jahren als aktiver Angler das Gefühl, dass einige wieder vom Freilauf auf normale Rollen gewechselt haben. Der Grund war meiner Meinung nach eher Werbung als tatsächliche Vorteile.
Lustig waren die Perücken, wenn nicht daran gedacht wurde die Bremse zu schließen
Als Jungfischer habe ich noch mit offenem Bügel und Steinchen auf der Spule geangelt, ging auch aber eine Freilaufrolle ist da doch entspannter.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Karpfenruten mittlerweile alle auf Rollen ohne Freilauf umgestellt und find es genauso bequem wie mit. Momentan benutze ich eine Quick 2002 und eine Quick 2000 an meinem Ruten, später werden die durch neu aufgebaute Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2220I ersetzt werden.QUOTE]
> 
> coool.#6 An was für Ruten hängen bzw. werden denn die Schmuckstücke hängen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



Minimax schrieb:


> coool.#6 An was für Ruten hängen bzw. werden denn die Schmuckstücke hängen?



Die Quick 2002 ist momentan an einer DAM Twin Carbon 2 1/4lbs und die Quick 2000 an einer YAD Speciman mit 2 lbs montiert.
Alle beide sind keine schweren Ruten aber große Fische will ich ja nicht unbediengt fangen.
Von den BB 2220 I hab ich mittlerweile 5 Stück zum Neuaufbau hierliegen, sowie 3 komplette neue Grundgehäuse und 2 Shakespeare 2020 zum Umbau auf BB 2220I |stolz: Eine Erweiterung auf 3 KL ist ebenso geplant.


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Quick 2002 ist momentan an einer DAM Twin Carbon 2 1/4lbs und die Quick 2000 an einer YAD Speciman mit 2 lbs montiert.
> Alle beide sind keine schweren Ruten aber große Fische will ich ja nicht unbediengt fangen.
> Von den BB 2220 I hab ich mittlerweile 5 Stück zum Neuaufbau hierliegen, sowie 3 komplette neue Grundgehäuse und 2 Shakespeare 2020 zum Umbau auf BB 2220I |stolz: Eine Erweiterung auf 3 KL ist ebenso geplant.



Das sind aber moderne Ruten, oder? Ich fragte deshalb, weil ich auf der Suche nach Ruten bin, die zeitlich zu meinen Mitchells 300 (Ich weiss, kein Vergleich zur Europa Klasse) passen würden. Ich dächte da an Standardgrundruten, ab 3m länge, gerne dreiteilig, und aus glas -kein cane!- Vor allem sollten sie häufig und günstig genug sein, dass ich ein Pärchen davon finden kann. Müssen keine besonders guten oder legendären Stöcker sein, aber auch nicht Sebnitz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Eine Mitchell 300 ist schon eine super Sache an ner Karpfenrute, so eine hatte ich vor der Quick 2000 drauf und hab sie dann hergegeben. Der Klang der Spule beim Abzug ist schon was echt besonderes macht einen elektrischen  Bissanzeiger überflüssig.

Als Karpfenruten für deine Mitchell würden mir da jetzt auf Anhieb nur Hardy oder B&W einfallen. Schon mal über eine frühe Kohlefaser Carbon nachgedacht?


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. November 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich benutze Freilaufrollen, weil ich es bequem finde.
Außerdem bin ich damit aufgewachsen und hab das so gelernt.

Ps: Allerdings selbstverständlich nicht, wenns mit der Fliege auf Karpfen geht!


----------



## Zyclop (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?*

Ich fische ohne Freilauf mit einer Festbleimontage (Safety Clip). 

Ich benötige die Freilaufbremse einfach nicht, weil ich die Kampfbremse soweit zu mache das ich den Anhieb setzen und gleich drillen kann ohne noch etwas an der Bremse einstellen zu müssen. 
Somit kann ich meiner Meinung nach mit geringerem Risiko vor Hindernisse angeln und der Selbsthakeffekt wird verbessert.

Dafür braucht man natürlich ordentliche Banksticks oder nen sehr stabilen RodPod sonst ist die Angel futsch.


----------

